# Outbackers, Meet Boomer



## Boomer2012 (Aug 31, 2011)

Photos to follow but had to let the group know that after five months of research and outreach, we finally traded our 2010 Coleman Niagara for a 2012 Outback 250rs. We purchased it from Curtis Trailers in Portland (Erik Westenkow was a delight to work with) and were thrilled with the service. We made it home safe to the Seattle are tonight -- let the memories begin! Thanks to everyone on this board for all of the helpful advice and guidance. It's great to be a part of the family.

Jim


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congratulations Jim, and welcome to the site. Glad it was useful in your making your decision, and I'm sure it'll be even more useful now.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulation on the new Outback!

Great choice on models!


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congratulations! We just purchased the same model. We had an old, but very well kept Kit Companion TT. The kids are getting older, wanting to bring friends and we were not thrilled with having to make the table into the bed each night. As you did, we did many months of research and walked A LOT of RV lots up and down I-5, searching for the right replacement. The Outback 250RS was our choice and we LOVE it! In fact, we had an impromptu trailer warming party in the drive way when we got home and it was surprising how many people fit in the trailer comfortably. We are looking forward to having a great summer with it. We have already made plans for Glacier National Park- a distance we did not feel comfortable with in our old trailer.

Cheers!


----------

